# lentil



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

hello friends. ask you if you give in your pigeons lentil.
and if you know her value.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

My pigeons do not even look at lenthils  I had tried yellow lenthils with no luck


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I have fed lentils to my birds,from time to time, they will eat them. Lentils are much to costly and therefore not used in regular pigeon feed. They are high in protein * GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I give my Pigeons lentils and they love them, At first they where a little reluctant but after a few days they gobbled them down... Like any new thing "seeds" they get use to them fast...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lentils are good food for pigeons...My dad allways gave his pigeons lentils before shipping them to 500 mile races....Alamo


----------



## n-i-k-o-s (May 25, 2010)

the seeds that I feed i they is.
wheat barley rice lentil pea [kanaboyri] sunflower seed [biko] this bean maize I feed my pigeons.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My birds like them. I feed them lentils on occasion.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I also give them to my birds. They gobble them right up.


----------

